#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【非BUG】 每週精選部落格 / 文章

## 狼王白牙

各位好，

有看到右上角多出個新聞快報嗎？這個就是一個新的點子，比照 百度百科/維基百科/WikiFur 那樣，

ＣＭＳ 充當每週精選文章一則，鼓勵大家發佈對於同好圈中正向的、充實的、創意的內容或新聞

但是我希望，點擊 CMS 回應時，可以回應到會員自己的 帖子/部落格 裡頭  或者 CMS 同時也複製一份

這樣可以做到嗎？　如果可能的話，我們的每週精選文章計畫就要開始摟 ^_^

查詢官方論壇，方法是否為這樣？請問大家對於這個點子的意見如何？

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/conte...rom-the-Forums

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

好奇的問一下,為什麼我點新聞快報的文章會出現這個?

而我直接去該部落格點按該文章時沒問題
還是,其實還沒開始所以看不到

----------


## 狼王白牙

非常感謝護狼的提示，目前權限已經改好了，

如果要回應，就直接點擊最底下的原始來源吧，

換句話說，大家的精華帖、精華博客，都有機會被收錄進每週精選喔！

----------

